# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антивирусы  >  Kaspersky Rescue Disk 10

## MR.KILLER

Добрый день! Имеется 11 компьютеров, все они сильно заражены вирусами. Ставить антивирус и проверять в системе нет смысла, поэтому решено проверить все компьютеры, используя Kaspersky Rescue Disk, а потом уже поставить антивирус Касперского. Я записал KRD на флешку, загрузился с нее, начал проверку и достал флешку - антивирус завис. Вопрос: можно ли как то сделать, чтобы работа сканера не зависела от флешки? Просто 11 компьютеров очень долго проверять, имея всего 1 флешку. А диски записывать не вариант - у компьютеров нет дисководов.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## thyrex

С этим лучше к авторам диска. Только они смогут дать ответ

----------


## Travoed

> можно ли как то сделать, чтобы работа сканера не зависела от флешки?


Такой возможности нет.

----------

